# Slide out holes/rot



## bulldogexpress (Mar 17, 2009)

We have a 2003 38ft Salem Travel Trailer and on the slideout sides there are tiny holes mostly on the main living area one in the front and they almost look like rot. We put silicone but it doesnt look very nice. Were taking it to the dealer to have them check it out, but Im wondering if anyone has experienced these issues and what they did or can do. Thanks.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

What exactly has holes in it, I mean the outside, inside, wood, aluminum? Is that new this year, or something you have noticed for a while?


----------



## bulldogexpress (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey. We realized it last summer and we noticed theres a few more. It is on the outside, the aluminum. There small but you can see the wood for the inside...that cant be good for rain and moisture. Thanks.


----------

